# Show Supplements & Show Feed



## amohr1188 (Mar 6, 2018)

My daughter is going to be be showing 2 boer kiko doelings for 4H this year and we are getting them Saturday as weanlings and I am so torn between all the different feeds and supplements and anything extra I should give. So if anyone could tell me what feed and regimen to use I would greatly appreciate it. They're 8 weeks old and will be 9 when we get them Saturday. I am completely new to everything and do not know where to even start. They r on the Purina Noble goat right now, and the breeder just uses that when he's weaning them to eat pellets... Thanks in advance!


----------

